# Cavarsela



## Mariàina

Ho qualche problemino a tradurre "*se la sono cavata con qualche taglio*". Voi cosa suggerite?
Nel mio dizionario CAVARSELA viene tradotto: arreglàrselas-salirse de.
Ma non so lo stesso come è meglio tradurre.


----------



## Cristina.

Se *l'è* cavata -> se las ha arreglado ("arrangiarsi")/apañado
*M*e la sono cavata -> me las he arreglado/apañado/agenciado


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

ZAFÓ. (zafar)


----------



## traduttrice

En este caso específico significa "_*Sólo sufrieron*_ algunos cortes", es decir: alguien, ante una situación extrema, tiene la suerte de no sufrir graves consecuencias.
Puse el verbo al plural porque supongo que se trata de varias personas. Vos me dirás si me equivoco.


----------



## licinio

traduttrice said:


> Puse el verbo al plural porque supongo que se trata de varias personas. Vos me dirás si me equivoco.


 
Exacto. Si hubiera sido un singular, en efecto, habríamos encontrado: "Se l'è cavata con ..."


----------



## Cristina.

traduttrice said:


> En este caso específico significa "_*Sólo sufrieron*_ algunos cortes", es decir: alguien, ante una situación extrema, tiene la suerte de no sufrir graves consecuencias.
> Puse el verbo al plural porque supongo que se trata de varias personas. Vos me dirás si me equivoco.


Pensavo fosse un errore, è vero, loro se la sono cavata è l'unica possibilità, e visto che Mariàina è madrelingua, non può essere un errore.
Ora che lo dici, sì, concordo con te. Si vede che sei traduttrice in italiano


----------



## aphaelena

Vorrei sapere che espressione si può usare per rendere questa frase in spagnolo:

Pensi di potertela cavare così?


----------



## Akkane

forse...
¿(Pensabas/Piensas) que de esta forma te ibas a salvar?
¿(Piensas/pensabas) que era tan fácil?

Magari ci sono altre forme che possono funzionare, dipende dal contesto...


----------



## aphaelena

Diciamo che vorrei sapere se esiste una espressione di uso comune che renda allo stesso modo, non so per fare un esempio la mamma vede il bambino che ruba le caramelle, e quando il bambino le chiede scusa la mamma gli dice "non pensare di potertela cavare così facilmente!" 

Oppure un soldato riesce a sopravvivere ad una esplosione e dice "ecco, me la sono cavata anche stavolta!"
Ecco, qualche cosa del genere.
Intanto grazie per la risposta!


----------



## heidita

Hay una frase idiomática:

No te creas que saldrás de esta tan fácilmente.

el soldado:

Me he salvado de esta. He salido de esta.

En este sentido del verbo salir:

_



Salir de apuros.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## xeneize

En la Argentina, lo más usual en estos casos es _zafar_:

bueno, ¡zafé otra vez!
¿no te creerás que esta vez vas a poder zafar?...


----------



## traduttrice

aphaelena said:


> Diciamo che vorrei sapere se esiste una espressione di uso comune che renda allo stesso modo, non so per fare un esempio la mamma vede il bambino che ruba le caramelle, e quando il bambino le chiede scusa la mamma gli dice "non pensare di potertela cavare così facilmente!"


 
En este caso, la frase usada debería ser: *salirse con la suya*
*"No creas que te vas a salir con la tuya"*


aphaelena said:


> Oppure un soldato riesce a sopravvivere ad una esplosione e dice "ecco, me la sono cavata anche stavolta!"


 
Como dijeron anteriormente "*zafar*" - "_*Hoy/Esta vez también zafé*_"


----------



## Neuromante

¿No sería "Esta vez también *me *zafé"?

Aparte, todas las opciones en español me parecen válidas pero tiene matices, a veces muy grandes, que diferencian el uso de cada una.

Ejemplo:
"Zafarse" y "salirse con la de uno" no son siempre intercambiables. La segunda puede tener el significado de "conseguir lo que uno quiere" pero la primera jamás.


----------



## Akkane

Allora la proposta di Heidita è quella più appropriata...


----------



## Neuromante

Pues sí, pero yo le añadiría un reflexivo
*"Te* saldrás de ésta"


----------



## xeneize

En la Argentina no es "zafarse", sino _zafar_, intransitivo, y quiere decir "eludir una situación desagradable o desfavorable", se aplica a muchísimos contextos.
Para mí, en la Argentina, en las frases de Arphaelena encaja muy bien.
Esto no quiere obviamente decir que sus ejemplos estén mal, me parecen bien igual.


----------

